# Rear set



## Steven-Werner53 (Sep 7, 2021)

Where do you find a reconditioned rear set


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

rear set ???


----------



## Steven-Werner53 (Sep 7, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> rear set ???


Where do you find rear sets mine are flat, i sit down and i end up on the floor to say


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depends on the year of your car. ???

Rear seat springs rarely go bad since no one sits in them for any length of time. 
But...
There are sources. Log into Facebook


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

often ,at least here in western washington ,,, rust is the issue foremost ,,,, that weakens the springs,,, 
what year and model ,,,? 2 door ? 4 door? convert ? sedan ? wagon ?
I have a couple pairs,top and bottoms , of the 70-72 2 door hard top rear seats that are nice dry originals
I have a buddy with a 67 hardtop rear seat pair


----------

